# HDMI video problem



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Okay hear it goes,

When I connect my Scientific Atlanta Comcast DVR to My Onkyo 875 via HDMI, the picture seems to jump up and down one pixel every couple of seconds , but the Sony DVD player and Xbox 360 and Computer pictures are rock solid though HDMI .
The part that confuses me more is the Cable box hooked directly to the TV via HDMI does not have this jittery jumping problem . 

Where is my problem coming from ?:coocoo:


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess no hase a 8300 dvr ,
Im going to try this when I get home http://newteevee.com/2007/12/15/six-steps-to-get-more-hd-from-your-scientific-atlanta-set-top-box/
it may be double converting or something if that doesent work Ill try componet cables or take the box back and upgrade to Cisco RNG 200 I think it does HDMI 1.3 instead of 1.1 

I dont think its the 875 reciever messing things up


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Set the box to pass through or auto and activate all of the resolutions that your system can handle in the set-up menu. If that does not solve the problem, swap out the box.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

It works perfect now. Should I make the reciever do the upconversion, or let the cable and dvd do their own stuff?


----------

